# Some hybrids not eligible for Premier?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I noticed that Uber doesn't seem to like Hybrid luxury cars for Premier. 


For example: Lexus ES


















Lexus GS


















BMW Activehybrid 5 and 7 which are nearly identical to the 5 and 7 series but hybrids. 


















Vs. their non-hybrid counterparts:


















I'm curious why this is. The interiors are identical. And the hybrids are quieter when stopped or running slow/low throttle because the engine is off.

Half of what Uber does, doesn't make sense. And they're frequently inconsistent. Sometimes in your favor such as in my case where I have an ES Hybrid and they're allowing me to do Premier anyways. But I'm concerned if I upgrade to a newer ES Hybrid that they'll tell me I can no longer do Premier. Ironic of course because it would be a newer and nicer vehicle but again....Uber. Logic and reason isn't their strong point. 

Does anyone have any of these hybrid vehicles? If so, are you allowed to do Premier or not?


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

maybe hybrid means less legroom for the paxes so uber doesn't count it as being premier

how often do you get premier rides in salt lake? How much more can you get paid for it?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

That's a good point. I checked the numbers on the ES and GS between the hybrid and non-hybrid and the only difference is the cargo space in the trunk. The trunk space is smaller since the batter takes up some space. But Lexus apparently didn't reduce the cabin space for the battery. 

I don't get a ton of Premier rides in SLC but I get a good number in Park City during the ski season. Usually at night when people are going out to eat. I think I'm getting more of those due to a shortage of cars in that area at certain times making pax have to go with a Lux or Premier.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I noticed that Uber doesn't seem to like Hybrid luxury cars for Premier.
> 
> 
> For example: Lexus ES
> ...


Uber's run by moron snowflakes who know nothing about cars.

For Comfort, Camry and Accord are both listed, but neither the Nissan Altima nor Maxima qualify. 

Both Nissans are roomy but the Einsteins at Uber rejected them.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

New2This said:


> Uber's run by moron snowflakes who know nothing about cars.
> 
> For Comfort, Camry and Accord are both listed, but neither the Nissan Altima nor Maxima qualify.
> 
> Both Nissans are roomy but the Einsteins at Uber rejected them.


The Einsteins have pretty roomy skulls too me thinks


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

losiglow said:


> That's a good point. I checked the numbers on the ES and GS between the hybrid and non-hybrid and the only difference is the cargo space in the trunk. The trunk space is smaller since the batter takes up some space. But Lexus apparently didn't reduce the cabin space for the battery.
> 
> I don't get a ton of Premier rides in SLC but I get a good number in Park City during the ski season. Usually at night when people are going out to eat. I think I'm getting more of those due to a shortage of cars in that area at certain times making pax have to go with a Lux or Premier.


Do the paxes get automatically upgraded to lux/premier because of the lack of regular cars? How do you feel about letting them ride in the lexus?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Do the paxes get automatically upgraded to lux/premier because of the lack of regular cars? How do you feel about letting them ride in the lexus?


I had a Lux ride that I'm pretty sure was an upgrade.

IDGAF as long as I got paid Lux rates.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

New2This said:


> I had a Lux ride that I'm pretty sure was an upgrade.
> 
> IDGAF as long as I got paid Lux rates.


Are there enough demand that you don't have to rely on regular rides?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Are there enough demand that you don't have to rely on regular rides?


Personally since I got the Acura I don't do any Lyft basic or any Uber rides at all.

I'd rather not run a regular ride for a number of reasons: 

1. Not to sound like a dick but my car is too nice, and my time is too valuable, for some schlub going from Wal-Mart to home for me to make $4.

2. Opportunity cost- if I am taking some jerkoff on a 20 minute round-trip from home to Circle K then the drive-thru then home for $4 that means I'm NOT available to take the Lyft Black trip to the airport. 

I'd rather sit idly than take those kinds of trips.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

New2This said:


> Personally since I got the Acura I don't do any Lyft basic or any Uber rides at all.
> 
> I'd rather not run a regular ride for a number of reasons:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know it's important to not let disrespectful cheapskates into expensive cars. But, my question though, is, can you get enough lux/black rides over the week compared to somebody giving regular rides? Are there a lot of dead time between calls or do they come back to back?

Let's say your a weekend warrior, lyft often have streaks and other bonuses for people giving back to back regular rides. Wouldn't these also be an opportunity cost for you, if you have to wait for rides to complete a streak/hit the challenge etc


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Yeah, I know it's important to not let disrespectful cheapskates into expensive cars. But, my question though, is, can you get enough lux/black rides over the week compared to somebody giving regular rides? Are there a lot of dead time between calls or do they come back to back?
> 
> Let's say your a weekend warrior, lyft often have streaks and other bonuses for people giving back to back regular rides. Wouldn't these also be an opportunity cost for you, if you have to wait for rides to complete a streak/hit the challenge etc


I still get streaks. My Acceptance Rate is embarrassingly high because I'll take almost everything because it's worthwhile. 

There's dead time but the average per-hour of booked time is high enough that downtime between rides doesn't hurt:










Here's an extreme example:










Most of that "online time" was spent at home doing other stuff. If I got a ping, cool. If not no big deal.

Now you see why I don't drop down. I would lose money.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

The first pic looks good, but the 2nd one... online for 15hrs but only 3 rides... does the first or 2nd pic happen more often?

I was checking out car prices the other day but dayum they are all 8-10k higher than they were in 2020...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> The first pic looks good, but the 2nd one... online for 15hrs but only 3 rides... does the first or 2nd pic happen more often?
> 
> I was checking out car prices the other day but dayum they are all 8-10k higher than they were in 2020...


First is more common.

Second was (obviously) a slow week. I might have gone into Lyft Black only mode.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

New2This said:


> First is more common.
> 
> Second was (obviously) a slow week. I might have gone into Lyft Black only mode.


Does lyft black suck compared to lux? I was thinking if i'm going for black I might as well get black xl as well.

On a side note, how come lexus rx L qualifies for black but not the acura mdx, since both can seat 7


----------



## Tatarin1236 (8 mo ago)

losiglow said:


> I noticed that Uber doesn't seem to like Hybrid luxury cars for Premier.
> 
> For example: Lexus ES
> View attachment 648439
> ...


Did you find information? Can drive on Lexus ES 300h premier or not ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Do the paxes get automatically upgraded to lux/premier because of the lack of regular cars? How do you feel about letting them ride in the lexus?


Sorry for the delayed response. UP.net sends me so many emails about threads being updated that I put them on my spam list. But to answer the question, I don't think so. I have no problem with pretty much anyone in my car. It's a nice car, but it's not _that _nice. I'm not disparaging Lexus, Acura, Lincoln, Audi, etc. but unless it's their top end vehicles like the NSX, LC or R8, it's likely just a fancy version of a Honda, Toyota, Ford or Volkswagen (respectively) . The ES for example is based on the Toyota Avalon. Same chassis and engine. Nearly the MSRP as well. It was $28K when I purchased it in May 2020 as a lease return. There are a lot of stupid drivers that spend more than that, buying a new "regular" car for doing Uber.



Tatarin1236 said:


> Did you find information? Can drive on Lexus ES 300h premier or not ?


I have not. I'm afraid I'm still in a deadlock. I will very likely be purchasing a newer 300h after this one. A 7th gen, which is the 2019 or newer. Prices are still too high and there's nothing wrong with my 2017 so it may be a while. However, I don't know when Uber is going to decide the 2017 is too old. Their website is still ambiguous and conflicts with itself. For example, it states that the year in their Premier vehicle list signifies the minimum model year of the car:










It then proceeds to list 2015 as the year for most vehicles:










But then clearly states the car has to be 6 years old or newer:










Is a 2015 model year vehicle 6 years old or newer? It's 2022 correct? Typical contradictory and half-assary among the Uber app and website. 🤪 

Anyways, my plan is to purchase the ES either way. If the Premier option doesn't show up, I'll try calling them and pleading my case. That's not a real good plan but doing Premier isn't making or breaking my earnings. It's a perk. And with more drivers on the road, I'm getting less and less Premier rides anyways.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

losiglow said:


> Is a 2015 model year vehicle 6 years old or newer? It's 2022 correct?
> 
> Anyways, my plan is to purchase the ES either way.


You can still buy a 2015 new in 2016. It's their way of getting an extra year squeezed in there. They stroke the passengers with whatever little extra amount of marketing pizzazz they can come up with, even a stupid extra year on a car. "No, not 7! Only 6!"

They didn't ask me for a vin number and your ES might just be "ES" and not "ES Hybrid" on the registration. My F-150 XLT SuperCrew is listed as "Ford/F-150" on my registration and the Lincoln is "Linc/MKZ." No trim packages or anything. The hybrid of both models would be listed the same way here in FL. They just don't make room for more. So ... maybe Uber doesn't even need to know you got the hybrid depending on your DMV.

Update us.


----------

